# Two For Tuesday



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

Just picked these two up for about $200 total ($98 & $102 respectively):










Now I have four:










Shall we start a hacking Shturmanskie photo thread?

Let's see 'em!

-k


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I would add mine, but I can't seem to find one, you seem to have them all!























Nice ollection, are they all exactly the same spec?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

mel said:


> I would add mine, but I can't seem to find one, you seem to have them all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im looking for these too,where do you get em my favourite russain watch help-Tony


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

mel said:


> I would add mine, but I can't seem to find one, you seem to have them all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have all of them, not yet.

Three are Soviet era, and have low serial number-31659 movements with stainless steel cases, crowns, pushers, and pointed hands.

The one with the charcoal dial is post-Soviet, and has a chrome case/crown/pushers. It also has blunt hands and a high serial number-31659 movement. This one also has a serial number on the case back, which I find somewhat interesting.



Timetraveller said:


> Im looking for these too,where do you get em my favourite russain watch help-Tony


I got three of them on eBay. The one on the far left I picked up for $52. The one on the far right was my first, and I bought it directly from a seller in Russia - and paid more for it than the other three combined.

It all averages out, I suppose.

-k


----------



## J_Jack_J (Nov 13, 2006)

kinaed said:


> Just picked these two up for about $200 total ($98 & $102 respectively):
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/kin...turmanskies.jpg
> 
> ...


WOWOW.

I was just complaining to myself about not finding any decent watches for a while, and then I see why! j/k!

Those are all really nice, I can't believe the prices you are quoting, I never see anything like that with that price.

I was looking at another thread (at another place) that you posted with pictures of a (your?) strela, but the pictures are gone.

Did you know that? Can you repost those pictures?


----------



## kinaed (Feb 21, 2006)

J_Jack_J said:


> I was looking at another thread (at another place) that you posted with pictures of a (your?) strela, but the pictures are gone.


I don't go there anymore.

I believe I've posted similar pictures here previously.

-k


----------

